# tree stabnd



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

what kinda a tree stand do all of you guys use ? Im thinking of picking up a big game boss xl . Give me some pros and cons on the one you have.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Just whatever you do get a solid aluminum base plate so it doesn't make noise when you move on it. I personally own a Lone Wolf Alpha that you can find here: http://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/shopping/Products/Alpha-Hang-On-II__AHOII.aspx. Steel tubes suck! Not only does steel make noise it's heavy as hell.

Also you don't want a Big Game Boss XL...tubular metal frames...make noise and they are heavy. Best investment I've ever made for bow hunting.

Found this on their website: http://www.lonewolfhuntingproducts.com/page/solution...Good info for you.


----------

